
Ask HN: How strong should be wind to move continent or island? - app4soft
I just curios, during a week of strong wind hit my town, could be continent&#x2F;island moved by strong wind that winds to single direction for a long time?
======
gshdg
No. Look up plate tectonics.

~~~
app4soft
I may extend my question: _“How strong should be wind to move tectonic
plates?”_

~~~
gshdg
Sounds like a question for XKCD’s “what if?”

